# Living with IBS for rest of life...



## xxvicky3090xx (Jun 22, 2010)

I basically just wanted to see if anyone esle my age matches my story with ibs.Im 19 and have had ibs for the last two years. Everyday I suffer with horrible loud, gurgly bubbling noises from my bowel and havinga social life is almost impossible! I need to know in advance the type of setting e.g. cinema is a big no no, (risk of noises from my bowels!)but a club or pub is a yes. Even though Ive only suffered with it for two years it has affected my whole life.Exams at college where a nightmare and I just wanted to break down and cry and wish other people could know about ibsand I wish it wasn't so embrassing.Dating and relationships have been affected majorly. I was with a lovely guy at start of year and it was fine going to a pub and thatbut if he suggested something as little as watching a film round his, I had to make excuses not to go round. I couldn't risk the embrassmentof him hearing those disgusting revolting noises and because I knew evantually I would have to do something like that I ended it with him.What I want to know is, because looking into the future how is someone like me ever going to have a boyfriend? or even more importantly get married one day?in my opinion knowing men, no guy is ever gonna want to be married to some loser like me with bowel problems like mine. This really depresses me and I just wanted to know if anyone is married or in a serious relationship how did your partner react? It would be comforting to know one day it may be possible.


----------



## Miami25 (Sep 7, 2009)

As far as I can see...you just have the noises? If that is the only thing I doubt anyone would care that muc if you told them about it. Do you have pain or trouble at the toilet? If not I think you are very very lucky.


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

I agree with Miami25. I know it's probably very embarrassing for you, but to be absolutely honest it could be a lot worse. Try feeling so ill every day that you can barely leave the house. When you find someone you really like, just sit them down and explain the situation. Try and make a joke of it if you can, but do make sure they realise how sensitive you are about it. Anyone decent will be fine about it.


----------



## xxvicky3090xx (Jun 22, 2010)

Miami25 said:


> As far as I can see...you just have the noises? If that is the only thing I doubt anyone would care that muc if you told them about it. Do you have pain or trouble at the toilet? If not I think you are very very lucky.


Reading up on other types of ibs I realised it could be alot worst and I think its awful the pain some of you, that do have it, go through.I just wish it was more of a common illness, if I have mentioned it in the past to someone (tutor to ask about exams) the facial expression they have on their faceis total disgust and really confused. I wished society knew more about ibs so we could at least feel abit more comfortable with it.But yeah I hope I do get more courage to tell a boy about it one day but we're see.


----------



## TheIBSExperience (Jun 1, 2007)

Don't worry Vicky there are lots of bachelors here who understands you. They have IBS like you too. You can meet them in http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/forum/11-ibs-support-group-meetups/


----------



## adora (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey there! I'm 20 and graduated highschool 2 years ago...but I've been living with IBS-D ever since I could remember.Trying to come from the situation that your dealing with, I can say that I've been there...I remember sitting in class on the edge of my seat so afraid that I would literally poop myself, I would be so close to tears and I'd be sweating and pulling my hair out. Ugh, I remember having to take the graduation test and it was a TWO HOUR long test with ABSOLUTLEY NO BATHROOM breaks. It was the worst. I would starve myself just so I would be sure that I wouldn't have the urge to run to the BR... If your just having bubbly noises just know it could be worse. Not saying that it's not! But it could be worse, it could always be worse.If the person your with has a problem with it, then they simply arn't worth your time.







Someone out there will love you for you.


----------



## TheIBSExperience (Jun 1, 2007)

adora said:


> If the person your with has a problem with it, then they simply arn't worth your time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah! that's what I'm talking about...


----------



## jennyk22 (Jul 3, 2010)

Sometimes I wonder if I'll ever enjoy eating again, without worrying about the pains/gas/pooping that is to follow. I worry about what I will eat at restaurants if I go out. I miss yummy foods and feel like I only eat to survive at this point.


----------



## snoopyluvsmelots (Jul 13, 2010)

I am 19 and recently got diagnosed with IBS. Ever since the nurse put me on these peppermint tablets, I haven't been to the toilet. That was 2 days ago. Will my bowels ever be 'normal'? Is IBS a condition for life then? I mean will I have to constantly take these tablets?? Also as I have soya products and avoid dairy except for my pre-biotic drinks will I be at risk of weight loss as soya products lower in fat. Should i try and get calories elsewhere? I am 5ft 2ins and weigh between 8 and 9 stone.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is no set pattern for IBS. A fair number of people go into remission/find it gets better. Getting anxious and depressed over the idea that you must be one of the ones where it will always be bad or will only get worse tends to make the IBS worse than it would be if you weren't depressed and anxious. You may need to treat things like depression and anxiety to help the IBS get as good as it can be.Some people can find diets that work and peppermint is pretty natural and low risk, I mean people put it in their food and make tea from it just because they like the taste. So even if you have to take them for a few years or longer it really shouldn't be a big worry. If you hate taking pills buy some peppermint tea and see if that works for you, it does for some people.For those worried about "no one can love me" people who have things that are much more disruptive and disfiguring than IBS find love and get married every day. It may take some looking to find a good person, but if they can't be with you because of IBS they probably wouldn't stay during the rough spots every marriage goes through. Better to get dumped quickly and know they aren't someone worth your time than find out after 20 years of marriage when you really need them because of a serious illness that they are just going to cut and run if it gets tough.


----------



## Kay-String (Jul 8, 2010)

Im the same age as you and my stomach makes quite loud noises to and it is totally embarasing, i have been with my boyfriend for 8 months and was diagnosed 3 weeks ago with IBS, and hes been really supportive, id say the best thing is to be honest and if a guy cant be with someone with ibs then they arent worth it. Persevere!Good luck Kay xx


----------



## xxvicky3090xx (Jun 22, 2010)

thank you everyone for your replies!Ive taken in what you've all said and I want to try and be more confident about it,its an illness we can't help but it shouldnt prevent us from what we wanna do in life?!if people don't understand, they laugh etc, I pity them.Im due to start Univeristy in September (new post done) and I have mixed feelings about it.My course is NHS based so for some of the time I will be at a work placement at a hospitalso Im quite lucky my course isnt all lecture base, but some of it is and im very nervous about thisbut I'll see how it goes...


----------



## mania (Jul 29, 2010)

I've had this trouble before with the noise around other people. I had to eat lunch at work every day in a completely silent room so of course everyone could hear my bowels gurggling and churning. It started to stress me out every day at lunch. But all the worrying about it actually makes it worse, it's just one big cycle. It's hard, I know, but try not to worry over it and it may calm down.Also I have a girlfriend and I can't believe how understanding she is about everything. So don't worry, you can definitely find someone who will understand your condition.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Vicky, you will get a love life and a boyfriend.It is possible! I think once you learn to get on wit your gut it will be much easier. You will find coping mechanisms with time. I've had IBS for 10 years now- and although I am single now, I haven't always been!


----------



## xxvicky3090xx (Jun 22, 2010)

Nikki said:


> Vicky, you will get a love life and a boyfriend.It is possible! I think once you learn to get on wit your gut it will be much easier. You will find coping mechanisms with time. I've had IBS for 10 years now- and although I am single now, I haven't always been!


Thank you for last two replies!and yes I suppose I gotta keep my chin up and stay positive, its nice to think there aregeniue nice people that will understand my situation


----------

